# Flush King Vs Swivel Stick



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

Okay you experienced Outbackers. I'm looking at a way to clean out the black water tank. My neighbor (who has an Outback 32') says he's buying the swivel stick with the adapter that fits to your bathroom sink faucet. Then you stick it down your toilet and there's a sprinkler type head that cleans stuff from the walls of your tank. It looks like it got good reviews on the Camper world site.

or-----------

The Flush King system. It also got good reviews - but I don't really see how it would REALLY clean the gunk off the inside of the black water tank. It's just a clear plastic elbow with a shut off valve that attaches between the black/gray water outlet and your sewer hose. It has a connection on the top of the elbow for a garden hose. Supposedly you can back fill your black and gray water tanks and clean them ***** and span. Although it got good reviews, I just don't see how filling your tanks up from the outside would clean stuff off of the inside.

What say you?

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Personally, I don't see the value in the flush king. I have the swivel stick, but it came apart last trip (at the end where it connects to the hose). Need to get another one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we do the hose thru the window to swivel stick for for 2 reasons: the pressure is awesome and the swivel lets you guide water where you want cleaned, you can hear the water hitting the walls of the black tank. I just bought a swivel part that hooks between the swivel stick and the hose so I can turn it to manipulate the stick , otherwise I having to turn the hose and it killed my arms. 
In the window to the stick is a little more time consuming but my opinion is the tank is cleaner cuz the stick gets where you want it to to. There! my 2 pennies worth!







(ps) we just bought a 10' hose that is just for the purpose.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I used a stick (no swivel - I prefer no moving parts) with the sink adapter, and it worked very well - even using the water pump when no water was available at the dump station. When water was available, I would use a Flush King in conjunction with the stick. It helps get water into the tank quicker, and that's what it's all about


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I made my own "swivel stick" with a 3' piece of PVC and glued a threaded connection to the end that fit the shower hose. I put a blunt end on one end and I cut slits in it with a dremel tool, it washes the black tank just perfect. NEVER had a problem getting the black tank clean when we dump either using water tank or system pressure.

MK


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use both. I get bored so I hook up the flush king and back flush that tank probally 7 times. I saw paper flow by till the 5th time then it cleared up. So when we left I backflushed it 3 more times and added water in the tank, put in some tissue digester. Drove 300 or so miles in the heat and dumped and flushed a few more times. When I got home I suck the wand down the toilet since mine is a "straight shot" to the black tank and hooked up the flush king to see what went by and it was almost perfectly clear water ( not that I would drink it ) so I use both and have a very clean tank. Also calgon water softner in the clean black tank keeps "stuff" from stickin' to the sides.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> ..... it was almost perfectly clear water ( not that I would drink it )


We would assume not, even without you saying so.....









Bill


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, just thought I would throw that in their.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> I use both. I get bored so I hook up the flush king and back flush that tank probally 7 times. I saw paper flow by till the 5th time then it cleared up. So when we left I backflushed it 3 more times and added water in the tank, put in some tissue digester. Drove 300 or so miles in the heat and dumped and flushed a few more times. When I got home I suck the wand down the toilet since mine is a "straight shot" to the black tank and hooked up the flush king to see what went by and it was almost perfectly clear water ( not that I would drink it ) so I use both and have a very clean tank. Also calgon water softner in the clean black tank keeps "stuff" from stickin' to the sides.


You re slipping, I thought you would say you use a Breslin cellar nozzle on a 2 1/2 hose









John


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Also calgon water softner in the clean black tank keeps "stuff" from stickin' to the sides.


I have been searching for the calgon to put in my tank...can't find it anywhere. Where do you get it and what section in the store??? Thanks!
Ken


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well its like a cellar nozzell. Im afraid the pressure would blow holes in the tank...If i used a piercing nozzell that would give me a place to install the quicky flush....but we dont have one in our county.

I get calgon water softner at walmart, on the bottom shelf in the back covered in dust....that seems to be where it ends up.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Chasn said:


> Also calgon water softner in the clean black tank keeps "stuff" from stickin' to the sides.


I have been searching for the calgon to put in my tank...can't find it anywhere. Where do you get it and what section in the store??? Thanks!
Ken








[/quote]

Just click the below link, and a uniformed agent of the government will deliver this product directly to your home! A truly amazing technology!

Buy Calgon Water Softner online at Drugstore.com


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We found the Calgon at a WalMart in the bubble bath section.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> We found the Calgon at a WalMart in the bubble bath section.


Yeah..............that's not the right kind of Calgon.

You don't want the "Calgon, take me away" stuff.......you want the liquid or powder water softener in the laundry detergent section.

Steve


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

huntr70,
Thanks for the heads up. Its a good thing I'm so lazy! We've had it for a year and I haven't found the right time to use it. I was going to add it on our way to the Zion rally. So where do you find the right stuff? At least the right Calgon.
Don


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

redmonaz said:


> huntr70,
> Thanks for the heads up. Its a good thing I'm so lazy! We've had it for a year and I haven't found the right time to use it. I was going to add it on our way to the Zion rally. So where do you find the right stuff? At least the right Calgon.
> Don


I generally find it right next to the laundry detergent. In my case, there are usually only a couple of boxes on the shelf and as said before, they can be difficult to find from all of the dust on them.

Paul


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I finally found it in a local grocery store. I bought the powder form and used it on a couple of tanks. Now I find the liquid form...any suggestions on whether to switch? Thanks.


----------

